# Puppy's pedigree/certificate



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi experts,

I started another thread on my potential puppy's lemony coat, but I have yet another question for you. Since there is no such thing as a "reputable breeder" here in Thailand, at least not in the way that we would define it in the US, I'm trying to do everything I can to ensure the health of the puppy I am getting. 

So here's my question: how important is the puppy's *pedigree certificate*? Should I ask the breeder to issue a pedigree paper for my pup (it will cost extra)? Is it enough just to see those of her parents and be aware of where they come from?

Thank you guys!
Dawn


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

I forgot also... Is it necessary to take the puppy for an extensive vet examination? The breeder has kept a detailed record of her vaccinations. But is a detailed workup like x-ray (to see the patellas, skull, etc.) and blood work (blood disorders?) recommended?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Are you sure there is no such thing as a reputable Maltese breeder in Thailand? I do not know many Maltese there I am afraid, but I remember a very famous show Maltese who lived in Thailand, her name was Pattaya "Funny Ladies Beach Girl." I looked her up tonight and she was owned by a woman who primarily breeds and shows Yorkies called Nanta Tansacha. I know nothing about her, but like I would here in the states I would investigate breeders by trying to find folks that successfully show their dogs and care about breeding for the right reasons, take care of their dogs and try to match pedigrees based on genetics rather than just throwing two pure (or not so pure) dogs together. 

For sure if I were you I would expect the puppy to be examined by a vet and yes I would ask for a pedigree certificate at the very least, but honestly I would expect more than that as well. They do not usually x-ray puppies and patellas good or bad will not be reliably checked until the puppy is a year old.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

pedigree certificate is important!! The first thing I do before I leave my home to pick up puppy I make appointment with vet for check up . Responsible breeders give you 1 month and if your vet wil tell that something wrong with puppy(heart or lungs problems) , the breeder will take that puppy and give you another one or money back. X-ray doesn't make sense until your baby becomes 1 yo as bones are growing.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Carina, Tashulia25, 

Thank you so much for your help. 

I'll make sure we see a vet as soon as I get the puppy. I will also insist for her pedigree. Now what specific health problems should the vet be looking for? The maltese is not a very popular breed here in Thailand (compare to the chihuahua, pom, yorkie) so the vet might not know specific genetic and non-genetic problems common among them.

Carina, most of the people who show their maltese in Thailand do not also breed for sale, and like I said the ones that do are close to puppy mill breeders. I'm pretty positive 99% of maltese owners in Thailand got their puppies from these breeders, from their friends who decided to have a litter just because puppies are cute, or from the old plain internet. Many even look exclusively for the so-called "teacup" size. Ironically, the smaller a maltese is (and I'm talking about 2-3lbs, sometimes smaller) the more expensive he/she becomes. And apparently, the breeders also argue they are from champion lines. I'm looking for the best that I can find without buying a "show quality pup (whether that's true or not)" and without importing from say the US. Thinking back, I would've been better off bringing a puppy back from the States, but it's too late.

Thanks again for letting me rant and for giving me tips to keep my puppy safe and healthy!
Dawn


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Typically, when you buy from a reputable breeder (here) your contract stipulates that you must have the puppy vet checked. I don't remember how soon, but a very short time. 

Some breeders will send you the sire's and dam's pedigrees, or can order your dog's pedigree from the AKC when you register them. 

Is there an organization similar to the AKC that registers pure-bred dogs in Thailand?
Or...didn't you say your puppy is coming from Taiwan?


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Sylie,
The puppies' mother was imported from Taiwan. But the pups themselves were born here. Yes. We have something like a TKC here. But I'm not sure that many people here register their dogs like you would in the US. I suspect only those who show their dogs and puppy mills do register. My breeder says he can show me the certificates of the mom and the dad. But if I want him to issue a separate one for the puppy I want, it will cost something like $165 extra (I think tracing the lineage is more complicated since the dad and mom are from different countries) That is why I am asking if it is enough to see the pedigree papers of the parents. I am not looking to show my puppy or breed her. But should I ask the breeder to issue a separate certificate for the puppy still ? 

Thanks again for your help. 
Dawn


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

They should have the certificate and then it is your choice to register it. I haven't registered Boo because he is neutered and won't be showing. But it is important to know the lineage and have a reputable breeder and not a puppy farm and mixing in other breeds like a poodle.


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

There are some Maltese breeders in Thailand. 
White Magic Garden : you can see from this clip start from 7:00 all puppy has pedigree / If you want to see beautiful man and his Maltese you can start from beginning (he says the most expensive one is nearly 10,000$)
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMBtzeYrNeg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMBtzeYrNeg[/ame]

There are some more

http://www.baankhuntoob.com/ 

[email protected] 081-7329091 

Lapitthi-Maltese https://th-th.facebook.com/lapitthi.maltese?directed_target_id=0

I not live in Thailand but I read and write Thai hope it help

Since you are not breeder, I think seeing both parent is more important. You can check both parent pedigree if microchip number correspondent with health book that is enough. Finally ask for copy of all document for your reference.


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Krieng,
Thank you for your suggestion. I am actually acquainted with both the owner of White Magic Garden and the beautiful Nong Film in the clip. But I did not end up getting a maltese from WMG. The owner's dogs were very beautiful but I was looking for a female puppy. He did not have one available at the time. Lapitthi no longer breeds maltese. As for the other 2, I would say that by the standards in the US, they can be considered as puppy mills. I checked them out but could not accept the way they raised or bred their dogs. 

I got my Kaotang from a private maltese owner looking for loving homes for his maltese litter. Except for relatively minor issues (undershot jaw and umbilical hernia) I am very happy with my girl!

Dawn


----------

